# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Ανταλλακτικά πιάτων

## trendy

Με τον καιρό τα πλαστικά κομμάτια των πιάτων έχουν αρχίσει και σκάνε από τον ήλιο. Υπάρχει κάποιο μαγαζί που να πουλάει τέτοια ανταλλακτικά ή αναγκαστικά πάει όλο το πιάτο στα σκουπίδια; Αναφέρομαι κυρίως στον δακτύλιο που κρατάει το feeder πάνω στο μπράτσο. Έχω μερικά Gibertini και Triax.

----------


## strom

Παίρνεις είτε κάτι σαν αυτό https://www.cosmomarket.gr/index.php...at_id=00470465 και αυτό http://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info....oducts_id=9361, είτε μια ανταλλακτική βάση για διπλό ή τριπλό LNB δορυφορικής κεραίας που διαθέτει στέλεχος που μπαίνει μέσα στο βραχίονα και σφίγγεται με περαστή βίδα και της κόβεις ό,τι περισσεύει.

Για να σου κρατήσει περισσότερα χρόνια η νέα βάση (και οι παλιές σου) τύλιξε τα πλαστικά κομμάτια του βραχίονα του κατόπτρου, τις κεφαλές των βιδών και τα παξιμάδια τους με κάποιο μη διαφανές υλικό (π.χ. πανί, χοντρός μουσαμάς) και δέσε τριγύρω το τυλιγμένο πανί με σύρμα για να μη το πάρει ο αέρας. Το σύρμα να είναι είτε σιδερένιο με κάποια προστασία για σκουριά πχ. κομμάτι από συρματόπλεγμα, είτε χάλκινο. 

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πετάξεις το κάτοπτρο για μια πλαστική βάση που φθάρηκε από τον ήλιο!!

----------


## trendy

Δεν έχω παράπονο, οι παλιές κρατήσανε κάπου 10 χρόνια. Σκεφτόμουν να τις έβαφα από πάνω με άσπρη μπογιά πλοίων για να μην περνάει ούτε νερό ούτε να τις καίει ο ήλιος. Σε ευχαριστώ και για τα μαγαζιά, χαίρομαι που υπάρχει κάτι και δε χρειάζεται να τα αλλάξω ολοκληρωτικά.

----------

